# Best Voltage Tester



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jimkickz said:


> Looking to buy new voltage testers:
> What voltage testers are you using? What do you like about it, what do you don't? Which is in your opinion the best and why? Any safety issues worth sharing? Quality/Price ratio?
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


Fluke T-5 1000...:thumbup:

But watch this guys videos


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Do you mean like a non-contact voltage tester?

If so, I've used quite a few different ones but have settled on the Fluke LVD2, it goes blue when near ac or low voltage, red when near the voltage. It also has a built in LED flashlight that is pretty bright. It doesn't make any noise though, if that's something you need.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Do you mean like a non-contact voltage tester? If so, I've used quite a few different ones but have settled on the Fluke LVD2, it goes blue when near ac or low voltage, red when near the voltage. It also has a built in LED flashlight that is pretty bright. It doesn't make any noise though, if that's something you need.


 I have the same one, it's great indoors but useless out in any sunlight

And OP, if you mean REAL voltage testers I don't go anywhere without my actual fluke 381, NC meters are not a replacement for a real meter


----------



## jimkickz (Nov 21, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Do you mean like a non-contact voltage tester]
> 
> Yes that's what I meant. There's lots of brands and price ranges. I was trending towards Klein simply because that's my first pick for hand tools but thought I'd ask for an "outside" opinion.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Consider the Fluke 2AC because it stays on all the time. I might get one someday just so I'd be more likely to test things but i got a bunch of testers already. My favorite so far is the fluke 1ac ii a1/a2.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Do you mean like a non-contact voltage tester?
> 
> If so, I've used quite a few different ones but have settled on the Fluke LVD2, it goes blue when near ac or low voltage, red when near the voltage. It also has a built in LED flashlight that is pretty bright. It doesn't make any noise though, if that's something you need.


Those are garbage. I prefer one that has a tip for inserting into a receptacle and the flashlight is useless


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I like the Milwaukee no touch tester but the button always falls out. I use this because it does low voltage:


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I dont like the klein or Milwaukee ones, they are too sensitive and give false readings. I like this fluke tester, it also has a silent mode if you wanted. Doesn't do low voltage but works well for me


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

These are far superior than anything mentioned


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

I use Klein. I have the low volt, the reg. Like the low volt more.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

samc said:


> I dont like the klein or Milwaukee ones, they are too sensitive and give false readings. I like this fluke tester, it also has a silent mode if you wanted. Doesn't do low voltage but works well for me
> 
> View attachment 34156


This is the same one that I use. I've tried different ones but I think this one is the best. The flashing light lets you know it's working, it has a silent mode, and uses readily available batteries.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

samc said:


> I dont like the klein or Milwaukee ones, they are too sensitive and give false readings. I like this fluke tester, it also has a silent mode if you wanted. Doesn't do low voltage but works well for me
> 
> View attachment 34156


Same one I use as well. I personally don't use any testers or meters except Fluke.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> These are far superior than anything mentioned
> 
> 
> View attachment 34157


Strummin a lil 6 string tonight Pony? Thought I saw the geetar in the background. 

Those testers break all the time on me I must have 5 or so. Get one that beeps, it's worth it.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Fluke T-5 1000...:thumbup:
> ...


I hope I never have to buy a new one but I'd never buy one that didn't also have the amp probe. I got the new Klein one works like a charm.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

DMM any Fluke you like and can afford.

Non contact tester TIC TRACER flat out.

http://www.amprobe.com/amprobe/usen...e-test---tic-tracer/tic-300-pro.htm?PID=73374

Wiggy style Klob

http://www.knoppinc.com/tools.htm


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

cultch said:


> Strummin a lil 6 string tonight Pony? Thought I saw the geetar in the background. Those testers break all the time on me I must have 5 or so. Get one that beeps, it's worth it.


There's a guitar within arms reach in every room of the house. 

I really like my tester. I don't use a ncvt often but these have been very reliable. One time though a few years ago one burned up in my pocket. I don't know if it was a defective battery or what but I couldn't get it out of my pocket fast enough. It was literally too hot to hold!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> There's a guitar within arms reach in every room of the house.
> 
> I really like my tester. I don't use a ncvt often but these have been very reliable. One time though a few years ago one burned up in my pocket. I don't know if it was a defective battery or what but I couldn't get it out of my pocket fast enough. It was literally too hot to hold!


Admit it, you got stoned and dropped your doobie into your pocket thinking it was your NCVT.:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

wendon said:


> Admit it, you got stoned and dropped your doobie into your pocket thinking it was your NCVT.:laughing:


I don't smoke weed any more. Don't smoke it any less either.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I don't smoke weed any more. Don't smoke it any less either.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Before I touch wires now that I'm not sure whether they are energized or not, out comes the Wiggy. Wiggies (on 60 hz eqpt) don't give false readings, ghost voltages, etc. I kinda trust my Fluke for checking for voltage, but prefer using a solenoid tester. I use a Square-D one, that is of unknown age, but rides in my pouch whenever doing service work, and the Fluke only comes out for diagnostic work. I also have an Ideal Tic Stick, but it's a piece of crap, just like the Kleins I had previously.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just throwing it out there, the local POCO just upgraded all their voltage testers to the Fluke T-pro +, it's a voltage tester that has a wiggie and digital, and visual lights, also can detect phase rotation on polyphase systems, the + part is a NCVT also in the kit.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

99cents said:


> I like the Milwaukee no touch tester but the button always falls out. I use this because it does low voltage:


This is what I use as well so far like it. Much better than the southwire one that I bought when I first started. I like that it has the dual range can help determine which conductor is actually the hot one.


----------



## Mayan Koyote (Jan 25, 2014)

Btw, did anyone used Hioki 3120?
http://www.amazon.com/Hioki-3120-Audible-Voltage-Detector/dp/B008S0LW24
Is it any good?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Mayan Koyote said:


> Btw, did anyone used Hioki 3120? Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Hioki-3120-Audible-Voltage-Detector/dp/B008S0LW24 Is it any good?


Looks like junk


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

bduerler said:


> Looks like junk


Good thing you aren't biased and give things a chance, rather than appear to be completely ignorant.

These testers are actually quite good. Ugly, yes. They are accurate and reliable. Perhaps you should read and research something before making assumptions. I love how non-electricians dominate all of the useless posts on this forum.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Wpgshocker said:


> Good thing you aren't biased and give things a chance, rather than appear to be completely ignorant. These testers are actually quite good. Ugly, yes. They are accurate and reliable. Perhaps you should read and research something before making assumptions. I love how non-electricians dominate all of the useless posts on this forum.


It's not fluke or scantronics so no I don't trust. And I don't care what you think.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Budman121 said:


> Just throwing it out there, the local POCO just upgraded all their voltage testers to the Fluke T-pro +, it's a voltage tester that has a wiggie and digital, and visual lights, also can detect phase rotation on polyphase systems, the + part is a NCVT also in the kit.


Its not a Wiggy, you will still read ghost voltage on it.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

This one has worked fine for me
http://www.amazon.com/Dawson-DDM190-Pen-Type-Digital-Multimeter/dp/B008ALQQRC


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> Those are garbage. I prefer one that has a tip for inserting into a receptacle and the flashlight is useless


TR has made that tip useless. Even when I use a regular tester on a TR outlet, I feel like a locksmith.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

bmailman20 said:


> TR has made that tip useless. Even when I use a regular tester on a TR outlet, I feel like a locksmith.


Its not that bad, get yer screwdriver out and trick the TR, its easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Mayan Koyote said:


> Btw, did anyone used Hioki 3120?
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Hioki-3120-Audible-Voltage-Detector/dp/B008S0LW24
> Is it any good?


Thank you for posting this, I had one but I lost it and couldn't remember what brand it was! For the short while that I had it it seemed to be quite accurate and reliable.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

KGN742003 said:


> Its not a Wiggy, you will still read ghost voltage on it.


Not with the T+pro....it has an impedance close to that of a solenoid tester, Fluke designed it this way. You will not get false readings with it, It is my go to tester...I do not trust solenoid testers on 600 volt systems too many accidents.


----------

